# WR - Beijing Cyclops 2011



## keyan (Jun 25, 2011)

Shufan Wang (finally) becomes the youngest competitor to solve a rubik's cube blindfolded in competition, 10:52, at just over eight years old.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jun 25, 2011)

nice...
when did he start cubing?


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 25, 2011)

That's pretty nice. What was the WR before? Also, when did he start cubing?


----------



## keyan (Jun 25, 2011)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007SHUF01
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#1
http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#2


----------



## blah (Jun 25, 2011)

gogogobecca


----------

